# JUS-RELAX-N IV at the Edge w/SHUR KETCH II Crew



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Capt. Wally of the JUS-RELAX-N IV came into town from TX and wanted to get his boat wet. Crew of SHUR KETCH II (Ed, Skip, and myself) were happy to join him on a beautiful day run to the edge. One thing he said that I didn't know was that in TX they fished for Red Snapper year round in state waters! Oh, well, guess we will be lucky to get our short period here in FL.



















Left SCM at daybreak and cruised on out S/SE to the edge on 1-2s.










Came across a big ol' loggerhead on the way; no oil slick!









First hole we anchored on was in about 200', and we started dropping with squid, cigars, cut bait, and of course, Jiggy Skip! Skip comes up with a nice 14lb Gag and we all start smiling, thinking it's gonna be a good day.




























Pesky sandbar sharks were around (could have sworn they were Cobia zipping around the boat). Wally pulled one to the surface to retrieve his hook; then he started "catch and release" with the Mingo. He was advised that we "Keep" football Mingo here in FL, and he changed his ways. He did let a pretty one go! Wally did manage a dolphin in the boat, but no more behind that one.




























Good sized mingos (2-4lb) started coming aboard and all had their share of filling the box.





































Skip had to perform a little out-patient surgery on his thumb to extract an embeded hook. He manned-up, took off his skirt, clipped the eye-end off and pushed-pulled the barb out, and we gave him a Millet Lite! Said he didn't need any pain pill, but Ed and I took one for him - man, it hurt to watch!










Bite slowed/stopped, so we motored off East along the Edge looking for more "footballs". Followed a weed line that had lots of trash, buckets, etc., but wasn't really formed up. All the buckets/pails we came across had a load of Tripletail but they wouldn't touch our squid, etc. and had no shrimp, so missed out on bagging any.














































Found our next spot in 180'; anchored up; and the bite was on again!
































































With the day growing long, and the bite shutting down again, we headed in on calm seas. Got a little "splashy" approaching the pass.





































Our box of 18 Mingo (most 2-4lb), 14lb Gag, Dolphin, Porgy, and Bonito:




























A nice bag of filets for each man, coupled with the great time on the Blue Water of the Gulf of Mexico with your buddies - just cann't express how great it makes ya feel! Cheers, john


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Great report John, thanks for the pictures! 

SKIP!! Nice gag! Those are edge mingos alright, you just can;t find that size too close to shore. Looks like a hellova great day. I can't wait to get out with you all again I'll bring the wings.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful mixed bag there and some stud beeliners. Good job and thanks for the report.

Not to be "that guy" or anything but those are silky sharks, not sandbars. They are 10 times more annoying than a sandbar


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Man I love reading your reports, and I especially like all the pictures. Makes me wish I was out there instead of sitting behind this desk. Yall have got the football mingo's dialed in for sure. Congrats on a great day.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like you guys have the mongo mingo's dail in. Skip that's a nice gag and on jig also. Thanks for the post and pictures. Gene


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report and pics! Ya'll seem to have them mingos figured out. Glad somebody's catchin' 'em!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Ya, on the shark, don't know sxxx about which is which, and sandbar was my only guess - hell, I thought some of the big Mingo were Red Snapper as they were coming up! Didn't have any pics of "silky" sharks, but will look up and broaden my knowledge.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Good job on all the fish, if recess our the "grouper masters" then you guys must be the Mingo Masters!!! Looked like a great day to be out there especially with friends and tight lines.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Darn. I felt like I was along for the ride, just a fly on the wall. Well done. That report was very well done.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for the post.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice catch and great pics. yall found the mingos we were into on sunday. thanks for the report.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Excellent post man. Looks like you guys had a blast(excepet for the guy with th hook in the thumb). I cant wait to go out grouper fishing some day. I am yet to catch a keeper grouper.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Stud mingos for sure. Nice gag on a fairly "used" jig too. Hope to find a few of those this weekend. I gotta go get a pain killer for "my" thumb now...for some reason it just started hurting! Ouch, damn!

Edit: Also love the way Texas said screw us matching your federal snapper closure...our data shows that we have no shortage of ARS and we will fish in state waters all year. Your intimidation tactics will not work here!:bowdown

Is it customary to release mingos in Texas?


----------



## A Salt Weapon (May 11, 2010)

great post

I loved it, almost like I was there.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Ya, gotta go with Silky Shark - try to learn something new everyday!










It is one of the most abundant sharks in the pelagic zone, and can be found around the world in tropical waters. Highly mobile and migratory, this shark is most often found over the edge of the continental shelf to a depth of 50m (160ft). The silky shark has a slender, streamlined body and typically grows to a length of 2.5m (8.2ft). It can be distinguished from other large requiem sharks by the relatively small first dorsal fin with a curving rear margin, the tiny second dorsal fin with a long free rear tip, and the long, sickle-shaped pectoral fins. It is a deep, metallic bronze-gray above and white below.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice catch guys. Nice jigged grouper.



> *Pass Time (28/05/2010)*Stud mingos for sure. Nice gag on a fairly "used" jig too. Hope to find a few of those this weekend. I gotta go get a pain killer for "my" thumb now...for some reason it just started hurting! Ouch, damn!
> 
> Edit:* Also love the way Texas said drop dead fred we ain't matching your federal snapper closure...our data shows that we have no shortage of ARS and we will fish in state waters all year. Your intimidation tactics will not work here!:bowdown
> 
> *Is it customary to release mingos in Texas?


Texas is the only State with the intestinal fortitude to tell the Fed to suck rotten eggs, we aren't playing your games.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Man I missed this one!!! Great job guy's!!!!

Great pictures and report. You guy's certainly look like you have fun out there!!! :toast


----------

